# [RISOLTO] ACCELERAZIONE 3d E RADEON 9000

## aokmanga

Ragazzi sono disperato.

Sono dovuto passare al kernel 2.4 per problemi di audio, ma ora non riesco piÃ¹ ad attivare l'accelerazione 3d sulla mia radeon.

Il modulo agpgart sul kernel Ã¨ attivato

Ho provato emergendo x11-drm e ati-drivers ma nulla.

Solo x11-drm nemmeno solo ati-drivers nemmeno.

Ho provato attivando il drm sul kernel ma niente ancora.

Da bravo niubbo visto che non riuscivo ho appunto provato in tutti i modi ma niente.

Col kernel 2.6 ci metto un secondo a configurare l'accelerazione 3d  :Sad: 

aiuto aiutoLast edited by aokmanga on Thu Mar 17, 2005 7:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neryo

 *Quote:*   

> Sono dovuto passare al kernel 2.4 per problemi di audio, ma ora non riesco piÃ¹ ad attivare l'accelerazione 3d sulla mia radeon. 

 

Non sembra proprio una buona soluzione fare il downgrade del kernel perche' si ha problemi con l'audio.. semplicemente dovresti tenteare di risolverlo non credi?!

----------

## aokmanga

beh si c'ho provato ma visto che dopo giorni non ci riuscivo anzi si stava anche peggiorando la situazione ho provato mettendo il kernel 2.4 e ora funziona tutto alla grande  :Smile: 

Se leggi il mio post di ieri riguardo l'audio il problema era diventato insopportabile visto che le cuffie fischiavano fortissimoe mi stavano distruggendo le orecchie  :Wink: 

----------

## aokmanga

ho aggiornato al kernel 2.6 lasciando Oss come sistema audio perÃ² il problema della scheda video rimane

ho emerso i drivers closed source ati e lanciato fglrxconfig come ho sempre fatto ma ora al riavvio vado a vedere nel log e mi dice (copio la parte che credo sia piÃ¹ importante)

 *Quote:*   

> (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
> 
> (II) fglrx(0):     Name: radeon
> 
> (II) fglrx(0):     Version: 1.11.0
> ...

 

Non capisco  :Sad: 

----------

## aokmanga

dopo piÃ¹ di 20 ore di prove sono riuscito a risolvere  :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> make menuconfig

 

Settare tutto cosi

togliere il modulo agpgart

abilitare il DRM (per il kernel 2.6) ma non abilitare il supporto radeon

togliere i moduli per sotto graphics support

ricompilare il tutto

 *Quote:*   

> make && make modules_install

 

riavviare

installare gli ati drivers

 *Quote:*   

> emerge ati-drivers

 

 *Quote:*   

> env-update
> 
> source /etc/profile
> 
> fglrxconfig

 

Rispondete alle domande e ricordate di abilitare il modulo agpgart interno (basta lasciare la risposta di default)

Ora dovrebbe andare  :Laughing: 

P.s. A me non andava perchÃ¨ non avevo disabilitato tutti quei supporti nel kernel quindi credo che il problema sia quello.

E con questo un altro capitolo dell'epopea drivers radeon si chiude.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## die-hard

ho seguito le tue indicazioni ma continuo a non avere l'accelerazione. il mio kernel è 2.6.11-r6

----------

## rakim

Ma la tua è una mobility radeon 9000? Perché io ho provato ad installare i drivers proprietari. Tutto sembra funzionare perfettamente (il log di xorg nn mi dà alcun errore e sembra tutto attivo, glxinBafo mi dice che il DRI è attivo) ma quando lancio glxgears o un programma che utilizza l'accelerazione 3d mi si crasha X!

A proposito, sapevo di un programma che dà la possibilità di killare X quando crasha (ed Alt+Ctrl+Backspace non funziona)!

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Devi configure x bene i valori nel conf di X relativi alla skeda, anke a me dava problemi poi ho cercato un pò e ho settato i valori al meglio, ora nn mi da nessun tipo di problema

----------

## rakim

Ho girato in lungo ed in largo su internet ma...nulla da fare!!!

Ho letto le guide più svariate ma non sono riuscito a configurare i driver proprietari!

Se non avessi cercato OVUNQUE, non avrei postato!

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Nn volevo dirti nulla del genere, prima mi diceva ke avevo l'accellerazione hardware ma qnd lanciavo glxgears o provavo a giocare si bloccava tutto e dovevo solo riavviare col pulsantino poi configurando bene la parte relativa alla skeda nel conf tutto funziona bene...

----------

## rakim

 *N|ghTm4r3 wrote:*   

> Nn volevo dirti nulla del genere, prima mi diceva ke avevo l'accellerazione hardware ma qnd lanciavo glxgears o provavo a giocare si bloccava tutto e dovevo solo riavviare col pulsantino poi configurando bene la parte relativa alla skeda nel conf tutto funziona bene...

 

Posteresti la tua configurazione? Grazie!  :Surprised: 

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Penso ke ci fai ben poco visto ke abbiamo 2 skede diverse, cmq provare nn costa nulla  :Smile: 

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier "AtiRadeon"

#    VendorName "Unknown"

#    BoardName "Unknown"

### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Option          "Accel"

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForcePCIMode"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        Option     "AGPMode"                    "4"

        Option     "AGPFastWrite"               "yes"

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        Option     "EnablePageFlip"             "yes"

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"                  # [<bool>]

        Option     "DDCMode"                    "yes"

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "OverlayOnCRTC2"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CloneMode"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneHSync"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneVRefresh"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

#       Identifier  "Card0"

#       Driver      "ati"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

```

----------

## rakim

Non usi i driver proprietari ati bensì quelli del kernel (i radeon, per intenderci)!

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

La configurazione è la stessa, almeno cn me nn da problemi... Prova nn ti costa nulla...

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Prova a dare un occhiata qua: http://people.clarkson.edu/~dowem/files/xorg.conf.dualyworks c'è anke la configurazione x il secondo monitor

----------

## rakim

 *N|ghTm4r3 wrote:*   

> La configurazione è la stessa, almeno cn me nn da problemi... Prova nn ti costa nulla...

 

Forse non sono stato chiaro:

io volevo far funzionare la mia ati mobility radeon 9000 con i driver ati PROPRIETARI.

La configurazione che tu hai postato e quella a cui mi hai rimandato fa uso dei driver radeon, che sono quelli open!

Anche a me, con i driver open, l'accelerazione funziona ma non è al massimo delle prestazioni! Ecco perché vorrei mettere gli ati-drivers!

Ciaooo  :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

hai provato a compilare il kernel senza drm (proprio senza) e ricompilare i nuovi ati-drivers?

----------

## Josuke

mi sono perso qualcosa? quand'è che sarebbe stato risolto??

----------

## rakim

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> hai provato a compilare il kernel senza drm (proprio senza) e ricompilare i nuovi ati-drivers?

 

 :Shocked:  Teoricamente non dovrebbe cambiare assolutamente nulla tra compilare il drm e non caricare il modulo e non metterlo proprio!

Fammi sapere!  :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

veraemnte a me non è andato finchè non l'ho tolto dal kernel..una volta tolto dalkernel e ricompilato gli ati-drivers tutto è andato magicamente

----------

## die-hard

a me ora mi da uno strano messaggio di errore, ovvero non strano ma secondo me insolito,

dmesg mi dice ke devo riconpilare il kernel con gcc 3.4 poikè i driver ati li ho compilati con quest'ultimo. ke dite?

domani cmq porovo e vi faccio sapere, ma a  me sembra un pò strano

----------

## Josuke

beh può essere...magari torna al gcc vecchio con gcc-config e ricompila gli ati-driver con quello e vedi cosa ti dice

----------

## Dece

 *rakim wrote:*   

> io volevo far funzionare la mia ati mobility radeon 9000 con i driver ati PROPRIETARI.

 

Io sapevo che i driver proprietari funzionano solo per le radeon >9200: anche io ho una 9000, i driveri proprietari funzionavano ma non avevo accelerazione (blocco totale di X appena facevo partire glxgears), mentre con i driver del kernel mi funziona tutto (anche se con prestazioni giustamente bassine  :Wink:  )

----------

## die-hard

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> beh può essere...magari torna al gcc vecchio con gcc-config e ricompila gli ati-driver con quello e vedi cosa ti dice

 

ho fatto pirima a ricompilare il kernel, poikè mi serve il gcc 3.4.x per avere il flag pentium-m

----------

## [hammerfall]

ciao, io uso una 9000 mobile coi driver proprietari ati e un kernel 2.6.11 e funziona tutto bene.

in sostanta per far girare la baracca devi disabilitare i drm del kernel

```
 Device Drivers  --->   Character devices  ---> < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 
```

fatto cio' (implica ricompilare il kernel e rebootare la macchina) 

```
emerge ati-drivers

opengl-update ati
```

a questo punto ti manca solo la configurazione di xorg. per fare cio' puoi usare tranquillamente l'utility che sta nel pacco dei driver: fglrxconfig (se non ricordo male) se serve posso postare il mio xorg.conf..

----------

## Little Cash

 *[hammerfall] wrote:*   

> ciao, io uso una 9000 mobile coi driver proprietari ati e un kernel 2.6.11 e funziona tutto bene.
> 
> in sostanta per far girare la baracca devi disabilitare i drm del kernel
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao, fammi capire: usi una ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 IGP con i drivers proprietari, e non ti da lo stesso problema di rakim? Beh mi sembra alquanto impossibile, poiche' la ATI stessa, se leggete bene, *dichiara che il supporto 3D NON E' SUPPORTATO per le ati radeon mobility 9000/9100 IGP*. Se avete tale scheda (come me e rakim) e provate a configurare l'accellerazione 3D con i drivers proprietari, essi non avranno alcuna difficolta' a compilarsi, come rakim dimostra (anche da me si sono compilati perfettamente) e per giunta i moduli GLX e DRI si caricano meravigliosamente all'avvio. Ma, poiche' come gia' detto, ATI dice *chiaramente* che per questa scheda non e' (ancora....?) supportata l'accellerazione 3D, ogni qual volta richiamiamo un'applicazione che la usa (ma cmq succede spesso anche normalmente) si freeza tutto. Quindi:

@rakim

Credo che l'amico hammerfall abbia una ATI RADEON Mobility 9000 e non una IGP. 

Io di per mio, ho installato il supporto direct rendering nel kernel. Raggiungo 624.400 Frames Per Second, non tanto, ma abbastanza per quello che devo fare.... Purtroppo ATI non si decide a rendere il suo driver open-source.

----------

## [hammerfall]

si', e' una mobility 9000  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Little Cash

Ci avrei scommesso  :Wink: 

Comunque ripeto: 

ATI RADEON Mobility 9000/91000 IGP (e 9100 PRO) ----> Supporto 2D Enabled, Supporto 3D Disabled

Soluzioni possibili:

1) Usare l'accellerazione inclusa nel kernel

2) Cambiare scheda

3) Aspettare che ATI includa nei propri drivers proprietari il supporto 3D per queste schede (Ma la vedo difficile)

Saluti

----------

